# Is a colonoscopy done with a a General Anesthesia?



## kevinla (Dec 4, 2004)

I am having one and hope I don't have general.Also, everyone is talking about having to drink some liquid the night before. My doctor didn't give me any of this. Is this normal?Kevin


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Kevin,A colonoscopy is usually done with light anesthesia. You aren't supposed to feel or remember anything. But it really is very very light anesthesia. Sometimes you feel a little twinge or remember a little pain. Everyone has to do something the night before to get everything all cleaned out. As they like to say "We don't want dirty picture." Most folks drink something - after a day or so on a liquid diet. In the US we sometimes use pills. Lots of big fat pills which are washed down with ginger ale or gator aid.Hope this helps.Peggy


----------



## kevinla (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks Peggy,This makes me concerned that my doctor would perform an endoscopy without giving me anything the night before. I will have to ask him about this.Kevin


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Kevin,Your question was about the colonoscopy. Maybe you are getting a Upper GI Endoscopy - also done under light anesthesia. In this case you don't have to drink anything - usual prep is nothing to eat or drink 8 - 10 hours prior.Peggy


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

for a endoscopy, they give you something to drink right before the operation, which numbs your throat and esophogus. i don't even remember the proceding they put the medicine in the IV and i thought i had just closed my eyes for less then a second, and I was in the recovery room. lol


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Neither upper endoscopy or colonoscopy are "operations". Most facilities use sedation (combo of versid and either demerol or fentnyl)given IV. Most people are comfortable and dont remember much later. If you are having a colonoscopy you HAVE to do a bowel prep usually the night before. For an upper endocsopy there is no prep, just nothing to eat or drink after midnight night before.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Kevin, My colonoscopy was awful. I remember everything that happen. I wasn't sedated enough and when they put that thing up there it hurted like h*ll. What is that thing anyway? Leah


----------



## monkeyinursoul (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm going for my second colonoscopy on Dec.14. Just a genral and up with the hose. I'm having polops removed and I can't help but wonder if they have something to do with my IBS?


----------



## uspita (Dec 15, 2004)

Did I get screwed? (pardon the pun) I never received anesthesia and remember the whole thing. I NEVER want to go through that again and fear I may have to. Are there any doctors reading this that can tell if there are any other "non-invasive" type tests available?


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

uspita. did they put aa IV in you?


----------



## uspita (Dec 15, 2004)

Aron, I did not get the slightest bit of anesthesia by needle, gas or otherwise. I was as wide awake and aware of what is going on as you probably are reading this right now.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Was this for a Colonoscopy or for a endoscopy? because storm1 has us confused. with a endoscopy they sedate you. i havn't had a colonoscopy yet so i don't know what they were supposed to do?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

If you got no sedation/iv at all you probably had a sigmoidoscopy. Most all places who do colonoscopy/endoscopy give some type of sedation. The only exception I have heard to this was in the service, where people have reported getting "nothing" for a colonoscopy.


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes Nancy, I recall that my Dad had a colonoscopy in an Army Hospital and they even removed some polps with no sedation. Next time he went to a civilian doctor!Peggy


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

YOU HAVE TO TAKE CONTROL and tell the doctor what you want. Otherwise.... they think that you can handle the colonoscopy. I have been a member of this message board for a long time and I have heard of some men say that it was no big deal and they were comfortable. BUT FOR MYSELF.... I always make it clear to my doctors that I don't want to feel pain or know what is going on. I had versed and demoral last time. They bloat up your intestines like a ballon and it is the pressure that hurts like heck to some people. I am one of those people. I also remind my doctors that I have anxiety and stress problems and need to be sedated on any type of proceedure that might cause me anxiety. I even tell my dentist to keep dental work down to one hour. He likes to do several teeth in one session and I tell him that I need to take four weeks off so I forget the stress I go through each time. I even take a valium when I see him. I think I will ask my doctor if I can take a valium before the colonoscopy is done. It will relax me while I am being prepped.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm with you Lucia! I'm due for a colonoscopy Jan 17 and I told my GI I don't want to feel anything! Short of general anesthesia, I want to be as doped up as possible. I had one about 10 years ago and yelled at times from the pain.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i had an iv for the sedation....being a huge baby, being only 27 having my first colonsocopy...i was scared! so easy though....woke up feeling fine and hungry! my anestesiologists (?) were wonderful-made me feel so calm! they gave me some type of narcotic to make me fall asleep (which i did so fast i don't even remember getting sleepy) and an anti-nausea med so i didn't wake up feeling nauseas from the sedative. it was a breeze. have to have it done again just for a follow-up in Sept.....it really will be less of a traumatic episode this time (for me and my family and friends...talked their ears off from nerves!)Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

